# Is the Airlessco worth it?



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Simple question. Sorry if it's been asked before (I know sprayers have been debated to death here). Is the Airlessco LP 500 worth the extra 200$ over the Titan Impact 440?? Both seem to have similar specs in terms of GPM, max tip size, etc, although the Titan claims to support an extra 150 ft of hose. Thoughts?? This will be my first sprayer since going out on my own. Eventually I'll get something that can push upwards of 1 GPM for elastos and run multiple hoses, etc. But for now I'd rather have the extra ~$2000 liquid to cover operational expenses (and estimating mistakes, cause I know there will be some). Thanks for the input!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

All I can say is that they're probably the best sprayers I've owned. Nice slow-stroke pump, nice motor, easy to maintain. But these were the pre-Graco pumps....now that Graco bought them out I'm not up to date on them. See if you can find a used LP540 - Airlessco - and give it a try. They run from $350-600 used in this area. I've still got two of them and have had as many as four at one time. Not one problem with any of them.


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

I found an LP 540 for $425 used a few miles away. I'm just a little wary because I don't know how it was maintained. The guy can say he's always cleaned it, stored it properly, etc, but how do I know that? I suppose worst case scenario is I have to rebuild the pump? What do you think?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Go check it out. $425 is a good price on it.


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sorry to keep hounding, and I know this is a bit off topic, but I just found this locally:


http://desmoines.craigslist.org/tls/3073079488.html

Whaddaya think?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

That looks like a Speeflo PT Junior. A old spray rig but you can still get parts for it.


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

I think it's comparable to this: PowrTwin 4900 PLUS


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

There are great deals out there you just have to look for them.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Not sure about the model you mention, but I bought an Airlessco LP 540 used and I have never had issues with the pump, or the gun that came with it, though I did replace the gun. I have sprayed hundreds of gallons with it. You won't be sorry, especially considering the price. It will pay for itself ten times over.

On second thought the only really minor problem I had was with the check valve ball sticking and not getting a prime, which is remedied by hitting the top of the intake with a hammer, or poking it up from the bottom with a piece of wire. Never had the problem again since storing it wet.


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Please advise before I spend $1200!*

The guy with the airlessco won't call me back. But I did go take a look at the hydraulic sprayer. It runs well with both gas and electric. The only problem is that it's older than I thought. The guy says it's probably from the mid to early 90's, which makes me hesitant. The pump has been redone and it shows. Do you think it's worth $1200??


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

I got mine from *gasp* Home Depot. I needed to rent one for a job about five years ago and I ended up buying it from them for a great price. It retails for around 1500 and I got it for about a third of that. Maybe check with them of you have one near you. Would be better than dropping 1200.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have purchased two from HD. Both well maintained.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Bought my 540 lowboy off of Ebay and the rest from HD.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm another airlessco guy. Love these sprayers and I have yet to have any issues with them. I bought mine from my local paint store where they rented them 25 times then they sell em.

Pat


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Airlessco always made a great piece of equipment and I do not think that Graco has changed anything (yet) the old Speeflo is priced way out of wack at $1200 I would not pay more than $500.00


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

I ended up getting a Titan 840 brand new for $1200 from a pawn shop. Think it was a pretty good buy.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice rig. But that's a lot of weight to be hefting. Later down the road you may want to consider a smaller rig also....but I'm an old guy who got tired of lifting heavy pumps in and out of the vans and trucks.


----------



## mschwartz26 (Nov 2, 2012)

Need to spray a 2500 sqft roof with elastomeric. Will the Airlessco LP 540 handle this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't think so. Look into a Graco electric 695 or a Graco gas powered 3900


----------



## mschwartz26 (Nov 2, 2012)

I was planning on renting one and this seems to be the most powerful one I can find to rent in San Diego.


----------



## rpepaint (Oct 28, 2012)

hmmm....I was not aware that Graco bought Airlessco. They bought out HERO, Airlessco, Any others? At least they kept the Airlessco on the market. HERO just got bought and shut down. Soon there will only be three choices. Wagner owns quite a few companies as well. ie...Titan, Speeflo, Spraytech.


----------



## rpepaint (Oct 28, 2012)

I own many pumps...HERO's, Gracos, wagners, titans, Speeflo, I even have a 26 year old Airlessco 3100 and it still works great, although it is a very unusual design. When it builds up to presure, it continues to circulate paint back into the bucket (by design). Paint gets rather hot by the end of the supply bucket. Strange design but still works.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't think graco has goofed with the airlessco' that much, I have noticed on the new ones they have an extra filter now. Other then that I think they are the same.

Pat


----------

